
The Making of a Physicist: A Talk with Murray Gell-Mann (2003) - espeed
https://www.edge.org/conversation/murray_gell_mann-the-making-of-a-physicist
======
BlueTemplar
"[If you don't go into engineering] You'll starve."

I feel that, unlike in 1944, this is very relevant these days.

But, like in 1944, some physics education is still relevant !

------
patkai
Gell-Mann is one of my favorite scientist, partly because he conforms to my
idea of what a scientist is, ie. diverse interests (linguistics, systems
science), fun communicator (just check YouTube), very slightly eccentric (Yann
LeCun's story on how Gell-Mann pronounced his name), captain of big
intellectual debates (the whole field of Complex Systems, or as he called it
"Plectics" is fun, fun, fun!) and last but not least a great wine connoisseur
(the Wine Spectator made a lengthy interview with him in June 2004). Nine
decades well spent on our planet. R.I.P.

~~~
beautifulfreak
You left out sense of humor.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnMsgxIIQEE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnMsgxIIQEE)

------
bmmayer1
Also attributed to Gell-Mann: the Gell-Mann Amnesia effect[1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gell-
Mann_amnesia_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gell-Mann_amnesia_effect)

~~~
tomhoward
No, not really anything to do with Gell-Mann.

 _The term was coined by author, film producer, medical doctor Michael
Crichton. He explains the irony of the term, saying it came about "because I
once discussed it with Murray Gell-Mann, and by dropping a famous name I imply
greater importance to myself, and to the effect, than it would otherwise
have"_

